

Alexis Ohanian to be blamed for chaos instead of Ellen Pao - dataker
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/reddit-ex-ceo-says-co-founder-alexis-ohanian-be-blamed-instead-ellen-pao-chaos-1510700

======
dataker
Original post:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/3d2hv3/kn0t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/3d2hv3/kn0thing_says_he_was_responsible_for_the_change/ct1ecxv)

